# My Spock has gone away



## sassyfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

I will miss my Spock. He died early this morning he was a great friend. I will never forget my buddy ever!!!! Spock has been and will forever be my friend. Live long and prosper!!!!!!! :BIGweepy:


----------



## JelloBetta (Aug 29, 2013)

Swim in peace Spock, may you suffer no more.


----------



## mybabyjets (Jun 4, 2013)

im sorry for your loss. SIP spock


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

sorry for your loss. SIP and live long and prosper Spock


----------



## sassyfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

Spock was one of my favorites. I still miss him so much.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

